# Steelhead Setup Question



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey yall,
I'm heading up to Cleveland to visit the inlaws and I would love to try my luck at some steel again. I caught one on a spinner last year but I would like to do it on the fly this year if possible.
I have a 6 wt single hand rod and some wooly buggers and clousers. From what I hear, I should be ok with using buggers, but how do you guys use them? Do you dead drift them with a strike indicator? Swing them? Strip them in? I am used to fly fishing for bass which mostly involves stripping them in.
Also, I only have a floating line. Can I still be successful with a floating line? Maybe a poly leader? I do not have the funds to invest in a sink tip right now, so would I be better off bringing spinning gear instead?
Thanks,
-The King of Amberley


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I only really use float line, dead drift with indicator works pretty good.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

They can really be caught drifting, swinging or stripping, try all three.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Also, would it be worth it to pick up some other flies before I head up? Like, some egg patterns maybe?


----------



## dealm9 (Apr 29, 2013)

I drift an egg pattern with a wooly ad a dropper fly about 18 inches below the egg all under a strike indicators 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

no, bring what you got. i use wooly buggers pretty much all the time. usually just drifting them with no bobber. keep as much line off the water as possible, mend often and wait for the strike. what river you heading to?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Patricio said:


> no, bring what you got. i use wooly buggers pretty much all the time. usually just drifting them with no bobber. keep as much line off the water as possible, mend often and wait for the strike. what river you heading to?


Thanks for the tip. It will be Chagrin, with Euclid Creek as a backup. Those are the two that I have experience with.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

I like egg patterns with a nymph dropper, I have a lot of success with simple caddis nymphs (Bead and non bead in many colors), as well as small stone fly's (tan, olive, and black) along with prince nymphs, , hares ears Etc.. 

Dead drift under a float with a lot of attention to keeping the line off the water.

I generally like to swing woolly's and the bigger streamers but that's just me.

good luck


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Man! This post really has me thinking of making a trip north. Just got back from a week in NY for salmon, browns, and steelies...sounds like what I was just fishing would work just fine. Maybe I won't put it all away just yet...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

